# Reclaimed hemlock table top - Tung oil questions



## jbin89 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my first major wood working project. I have made a table top out of 2 inch thick hemlock barn boards. I sanded them down and glued three pieces together to get top 60"X28". See photo for unfinished top.










I am at the finishing stage, and after some reading and a trip to Lee Valley I decided to go with all natural 100% Tung oil.

It seems that there are a LOT of different opinions as to how to use the oil, and I wanted to get some guidance on the best method.

I have not mixed it with mineral spirits, but rather am just applying it directly. My questions are:

1) Is it a mistake to not mix it with anything? What are the pros/cons of adding solvents?
2) How long should I wait between coats?
3) What is the best thing to do between coats? Sand it? Steel Wool? Buff it?
4)After a few coats, will the finish be blotchy? I have applied one coat so far, and while it looks great initially, after a few days it has become blotchy. I presume that is the wood soaking in the oil, and hope that after more coats it will look better.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Do ya want it to remain "rustic" or are ya gonna sand some to remove really irregular surface variations?
Pure tung oil doesn't dry well. A tung oil/varnish mix will give ya a more durable finish, and can be wooled/waxed to a soft and smooth sheen.
Bill


----------



## gdpifer (Jan 23, 2011)

My only experience with pure tung oil was on a oak hardwood floor. I diluted 50% with odorless solvent, put on a coat and let it soak in, applied 2nd coat, let it soak in and then a third coat. The next day I did two coats. The third day on coat and after a few minutes what hadn't soaked in was wiped off. I then let it dry for a week to 10 days. The tung oil does get a hard finish which many other oils (mineral oil, etc.) won't get. What I love is that it has a very natural look, not the plastic look of poly. And, it can be touched up at any time. After being down for 7 years I have not yet needed to touch up.

Garry


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Lee Valley provides good instructions with their tung oil, which really is tung oil and not one of the many imposters out there that go by "tung oil finish". I would simply follow them. I wouldn't bother with using mineral spirits as this is only to make it thinner amd soak in more, not necesary on a wood like hemlock.


----------



## Chrisysue (Jan 21, 2013)

Its my first day here, but for what its worth…. 
Larry made me a wall cabinet 60" wide, 4 doors, the doors (here I go again not knowing the right terminology), grrr sorry, the doors cover the openings to the cabinet, and they have panels. Once I get used to this site (I have never gotten involved with a interactive woodworking site before) I will post a cabinet photo.

Anyway, back to business, lol I used several old socks to apply the undiluted tung oil. Then every 2-4 days I hand sanded each door inside and out with steel wool . I believe if I'm not mistaken i did that 5 times… lets say 4-6 just to be safe, never did it look waxy, it looked and still looks like glass, its amazing. Now you have me looking at the cabinet real close…. I hope I can find a then and now picture of them because over the years, the finish has aged beautifully.


----------

